# Photographer needed for African Digital Media Expedition



## syashdown (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi guys,

My name is Simon and I'm a musician writing from Uganda where I am currently on an expedition with the Great Primate Handshake; a community interest company that aims to promote awareness of primate conservation through digital media. You can see videos from the project here:

YouTube - PrimateHandshake's Channel


The project has already travelled through Kenya with one group of volunteers and is currently camped in the Ugandan Wildlife Eucation Centre in Entebbe, Uganda creating films, web media (sites, flash games, design, animation), educational programmes and materials and anthropological studies for various conservation organisations in the area. After this trip the Handshake will be moving on to South Africa, travelling from Johannesberg to Cape Town working with a number of organisations teaching and creating digital media. 

The Great Primate Handshake still has places available for the South Africa trip that begins in August so if any of you guys are interested in being part of this amazing project visit the website The Great Primate Handshake - Primate Conservation Expeditions & Volunteer Travel and follow the link to the South Africa expedition (under the 'apply' banner) to find out dates and costs. As well as a photgrapher the project can use people that have skills in any of the following areas:

Web Design
Music Composer/Producer
Journalism
Education
Graphic Design
Animation
Anthropology
Zoology
Engineering


Any queries e-mail info@primatehandshake.org

Thanks for listening,

Simon


----------

